# Going To The Store



## Larry (Sep 2, 2011)

http://youtu.be/iRZ2Sh5-XuMA nice video about going to the store.

Found this on PRGuitarman's journal.


----------



## Azure (Sep 2, 2011)

uhhhh, link is broken?


----------



## Qoph (Sep 2, 2011)

Fixed link because I'm a nice person


----------



## johnny (Sep 2, 2011)

I will watch now that it works.


----------



## johnny (Sep 2, 2011)

I'm scared. That was a strange video


----------



## Larry (Sep 3, 2011)

johnny said:


> I'm scared. That was a strange video


 What? He's just going to the store.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Sep 3, 2011)

Oh god i rofled.


----------



## Xenke (Sep 3, 2011)

I love this video. ):


----------



## Ames (Sep 4, 2011)

Damn I was just thinking of posting this :V


----------



## Larry (Sep 4, 2011)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> Oh god i rofled.



I don't see what's so funny about a man going to a store.


----------

